# Legendary Film Star Sidney Poitier Has Died at 94



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

One of my favorite actors. He made many classic films in the 1960s.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/entertain...tor-oscar-dies-at-94/ar-AASxBrN?ocid=msedgntp


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Why not leave this thread in the movies and cinema section?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

See the first post (stickied) on that forum:



Art Rock said:


> Over the years, this sub-forum has been used for purposes other than it was intended to. It is placed under Music and Repertoire, and defined as "Discussion place for your favourite soundtracks and composers". However, it has gradually become a sub-forum for anything related to movies and TV.
> 
> In line with the general set-up of the site, we decided to move these non-music threads to the Community Forum, leaving permanent redirections in this one.
> 
> Future threads on movies and TV series that are not about music should be started in the Community Forum.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Maybe we need a Roll Of Honor type thread for non music artist obituaries and tributes?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2022)

Poitier was a tremendously poised, classy and talented actor. One of the classiest, IMO, of all! I loved him in "To Sir With Love" and few have mentioned his performance in "Blackboard Jungle", 1955. His standout role was, for me, Virgil Tibbs in "*In the Heat of the Night*" - a very powerful film directed by Norman Jewison (great director..."Moonstruck"!!!). This complex film always withstands the most intense analysis and scrutiny and yields yet more gold. Two great actors at the top of their game: Poitier and Steiger.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I hardly ever watch a film more than once or twice but I've seen In The Heat Of The Night at least five times. My other favorite is A Patch Of Blue. It's such a touching film about a black man who befriends a lonely, blind white woman who is mistreated by her family.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Personally I liked keeping the stuff related to movies and TV in the original subforum, and the Community Forum for more personal and random topics. Who's with me?!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

There was never a subforum for "movies and TV". There was (and is) "The Movie Corner: Music for Cinema and TV", a "Discussion place for your favourite soundtracks and composers". After a few years people started posting anything about movies and TV there, which was never the intention (it is listed under "Music and Repertoire" for a reason). That's why we corrected the situation last summer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2022)

Phil loves classical said:


> Personally I liked keeping the stuff related to movies and TV in the original subforum, and the Community Forum for more personal and random topics. Who's with me?!


I think that's a good idea since film and TV are very special, learned and separate cultural media.


----------

